# Wheel stud



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

has anyone ever broken a wheel stud off and had to replace it? i did this today and was wondering how hard it is to fix it. i did it on my old car, and it took me 3 hours of drilling through the stud to get it out. i hope its not that hard on this car, oh yeah, its a 94 xe 1.6. any info is greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Yeah, I had a lug pin broke off for 2 years. I wasn't driving the car then so I never noticed, my other brother's and my sister were.
I first went to Nissan Dealership and asked them how much it would cost and how long it would take to get in. Greg, who works at the service counter, said they can fly it in for the next day. He told me if I can't find anything locally he'll do that for me. I looked around at all the local part shops and those exclusively for imports. I even visited Canadian Tire (who get their parts from Nissan, especially wheel pins) and they had nothing in the computer system for the other 3 Can. Tire's in the city. I called Nissan, talked to Greg and he had it flown in. I ordered a pin/stud and lug nut for a total cost of $6.83 CDN. If I had my time back I would have went to Wal-Mart for the lug nuts (pack of 4) for the price of the one I got at Nissan.

...anyway
loosen the lug nuts, raise the car, take off the nuts, remove the tire and hammer it out. That's what I did anyway. I just put the new one in and hammered away. Make sure it doesn't go in on an angle though. Took a total of 10 minutes I suppose.
Someone else had this same problem, I'll see if I can find what another member of the forum said.

Greg


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

just hammer the old one out it will just take a couple of hits and instead of hammering the new one in just push it in as far as you can by hand and then tighten a lug nut up on it and it will pull it in.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

thanks!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

If this is the rear hub, you might find it easier to remove the hub when replacing the stud.

The front is easier to do in place, though there's no room to wield a hammer. Instead, put the wheel on the car, slide the stud in as far as it will go then pull the stud up tight to the hub by using the lug nut. The rear can probably be done this way, too, though I just took the hub off my SE-R since it was easy to do.


----------

